# catch rider contract



## Just Ruthiey (Jul 12, 2010)

You are like 21 hours from me! Ugh. If you were closer I would be all over that deal... & well at this very moment I have my hands tied with my 2yr old Arab. 

If you do need help with the contract I could help you out. No fee.


----------



## JRL (Jul 23, 2010)

thank you Ruth! I do have 2 candidates for the spot i just need to finish the contract now...i will send you my draft of the one i wrote to see what you think, if i can figure out how to upload it to the forum that is...maybe tomorrow...to tired tonight...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

This is probably something an equine lawyer in your state would be best to have address for you.

Too many details to cover that a simple wrong word could lead to all kinds of issues.


----------



## JRL (Jul 23, 2010)

yeah the problem is they all want an arm and a leg to draft a "custom" contract. There has to be a generic catch rider contract out there some where...I cant be the first person in the horse world to have a catch rider under contract...lol


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

This website might have something that could help you out.
Equine Legal Solutions: Legal Counsel with Horse Sense. Call us toll free (866) 385-2972
There's a heap of contracts for sales, leases, boarding etc there's bound to be something to at least give you a hint of the things you need to cover.


----------



## JRL (Jul 23, 2010)

yeah i do use that site, but they are the ones that wanted way to much for a "custom writen" contract. and there is nothing in there site about rider or jockey contracts...just the liablity stuff...


----------

